# Horno de microondas no calienta



## car lost (Sep 19, 2016)

Hola compañeros. 

La cuestión es que tengo un horno microondas General Electric(sin modelo visible) la cosa es que no calienta, y hace ruido como de arco eléctrico pero no dura más de 2 segundos y es muy esporádico. La luz, ventilador, pantalla y teclado sirven bien 

Las pruebas que realice y sus resultados son: 

Ohm de bobinas del transformador: 
Primario: 0.4 ohm 
Filamento: 0.0 ohm 
Alta tensión:94 ohm 
(Sin derivación al chasis (primario ni ffilamento) ni tampoco entre bobinas) 

Magnetrón 
Entre los polos: 0.0 ohm 
Entre polos y chasis: No hay continuidad 

Capacitor marcado de 0.96 micros, da 0.95micros 

Y el diodo lo probe con un bombillo y éste alumbra a mitad de intensidad 

Los Switch de las puertas están bien y los relays también, y los protectores térmicos están bien 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda 












 ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 19, 2016)

desconecta el magnetron , cierralo y ponlo a funcionar, si deja de hacer ruido es el magnetron.


----------



## Ozow (Sep 19, 2016)

Es el magnetrón, desmontalo y revisalo, ten cuidado con el secundario del transformador son 1500V.


----------



## alis castilllo (Sep 19, 2016)

Hola amigo*, ¿* revisaste bien los swichs *?* si es asi entoces puede q*ue *tenga magnetron malo*.*

*V*arias veces *he* tenido ese problema y lo *he * solucionado cambiando el magnetron *,* sacalo y miralo bien en la punta* h*a*_v*er si se ve algo quemado o con algun tipo d*e * carbon.


----------



## 1024 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola, coincido con los que mencionan que es el magnetron, puede ser que haya quebrado alguno de los imanes, por eso el ruido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola a todos ,una recomendación es tener  mucho cuidado cuando manuseas un microondas con la tapa abierta , hay -4000Voltios pulsantes al ritmo de la frequenzia del RED local  en relación a la masa lo que es muy periculoso a nosotros puebres mortales caso hay un toque acidental en puntos energizados (ejenplo lo filamento de la valvula) .
Jo coincido que lo problema estas en la valvula , lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos otra valvula buena para testes y reenplazo.
Con un copo de agua y en alguns segundos es possible probar lo correcto funcionamento (calientamento del agua).
!Suerte en lo ,mantenimiento!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nico Salerno (Dic 7, 2018)

Hola, mí microondas prende la luz, gira y hace todo, pero no calienta les dejo una foto para que puedan ver si a simple vista se ve algo fuera de lo común en los componentes, ojalá me puedan ayudar. 
Gracias
pd: Es normal eso que creo que es un fusible este así ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 7, 2018)

Checa el magnetron es lo que más falla. Que no estén en corto los filamentos
Por cierto siempre con el horno desconectado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 7, 2018)

Hola, primero que nada, tienes conocimientos y herramientas?
De lo contrario no es recomendable para tí, por dos motivos. Hay partes en el equipo que tienen alta tensión.
Y lo más peligroso es que,  deben tomarse precauciones para trabajar con energía de microondas!!
Según el síntoma que comentas, primero con el equipo desconectado de la red, debe descargarse el condensador de H.V.
medir que el fusible de alta no esté abierto.
Medir los terminales del magnetron respecto a chasis (no debe haber continuidad). Medir el condensador que no esté desvalorizado o abierto, igualmente chequear el diodo de H.V., aunque éste último es más complejo de medir, ya que está compuesto de varios diodos en serie, lo importante es que no mida resistividad en ambos sentidos.
Si todo ésto está bien, DESCONECTAR el magnetron, y el luego encender el equipo cómo si estuviera en proceso de calentamiento, medir en la entrada del transformador que llegue la tensión de red.
Si ésto es afirmativo, pues el magnetron está estropeado.


----------



## danimallen5 (Dic 7, 2018)

En mi opinion la antena del magnetron esta quemada, para asegurarlo debes quitar la alimentacion del magnetron y desmontarlo para sacarlo, no deberia ser complicado y se ve sin problema..te dejo una foto de una antena quemada para que veas de que estoy hablando...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2018)

Vamos por parte, primero que nada verifica que le llega tensión al transformador, fijate si el fusible de alta tensión no esta abierto si no llega tensión verifica que el relay correspondiente cierra su circuito


----------



## DISCOV (Dic 8, 2018)

Si emite un zumbido seguramente es un diodo en corto junto al condensador, debe tener cuidado que no se encuentre cargado el condensador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2018)

¿ Cómo medir díodo de microondas ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2018)

También asegurate que el portafusible este en buen estado, a veces el fusible esta sano pero el portafusible a sufrido los daños de la humedad calor dentro de la unidad y si esta en mal estado debe sustituirse


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 8, 2018)

Casi siempre es el magnetron de todos los hornos que repare fue el magnetron.
El 1% fue fusible o suitch de puerta rostizado


----------



## DISCOV (Dic 8, 2018)

Tambièn verificar que el fusible tèrmico ksd301 o similar.
Pero si ya verificò, debe cambiar magnetron.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2018)

Yo tengo un método de diagnóstico muy sencillo.
Si tras dar la orden de encendido, el ventilador arranca, se supone que debe iniciar el proceso para generar el alto voltaje en el transformador, así sea también con fuente conmutada.
Para saber si existe alto voltaje, cambié el resistor de un comprobador de tensión AC, por uno de 5.6 Mega Ohms.
Ese valor lo tenía a mano y funcionó bien.

Uno de estos que todos conocemos: 

Le cambié el resistor por uno de valor más alto porque con el que tiene de fábrica, llegué a sentir calambrines en el dedo. 
Este método también lo uso para diagnosticar los inversores de TV con lámparas CCFL.
Sin embargo, en el caso de los inversores de TV, no hace falta modificar el resistor, porque la sensación de alta tensión no es molesta.

La prueba se realiza colocando el probador en la terminal del capacitor que va hacia el magnetrón. (Alto voltaje)
No recuerdo si es la terminal con el ánodo del diodo o la otra, pero solo una de ellas tiene alto voltaje y encenderá la lámpara del probador.

En los hornos de microondas estamos tratando con una tensión y corriente muy peligrosa, tanto para el técnico, como para un multímetro. 
(Al menos en lo que al alto voltaje generado concierne)

Si no está el diodo de alta tensión dañado, el capacitor se encuentra en buen estado y existe alto voltaje, con fácilidad se determina falla del magnetrón.
Podría ser que tenga dañado el filamento, la punta emisora de RF, o la llamada antena o casquillo, que por lo regular se quema cuando se ingresan metales en la parte destinada al calentamiento de los alimentos.
Si el casquillo o antena está dañado, se puede reemplazar por otro. Los venden nuevos, o se le pone uno de otro con diferente problema.
Si continúa sin calentar, reemplazar el magnetrón.

Si no hay alto voltaje, habrá que verificar tensión en el primario del transformador tras el arranque.
Si no existe, revisar en qué parte se pierde, puede ser por sensores térmicos, interruptores de puerta, relevadores, fusibles, etc.

Y como siempre en este tipo de reparaciones:
Medir el primario y secundario del transformador. (Continuidad de devanados y sin cortocircuito entre ellos.)
Diagnosticar el buen estado del diodo de alta tensión. (Prueba rápida: Mide infinito en ambos sentidos con mutímetro digital)
Comprobar el capacitor que debe estar en tolerancia con lo marcado en su descripción. (Por lo regular 0.8 uF o 1 uF)
Prueba rápida con el ohmetro de un multímetro análogo: Igual a cualquier otra prueba de capacitores. (Carga y descarga, la aguja debe subir y bajar rápidamente al ser un elemento de baja capacidad)
Yo uso el capacímetro oficial. 
Estas pruebas obviamente son con los componentes retirados del circuito. 

Así que... más fácil no se puede.

Postdata:
Este post está dirigido a técnicos con escasos conocimientos en electrónica.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 9, 2018)

Bueno yo siempre e pensado que los hornos son muy fáciles de arreglar si no tienen inverter.
Con simple probador de continuidad te das cuenta.
Si está en corto el magnetron, si funciona el fusible y los suitches de las puertas.

No me ha tocado diodos quemados ni capacitores reventados.

Solo teclado que no servía o fusible quemado fuera del magnetron


----------



## pandacba (Dic 9, 2018)

Me ha tocado la placa de control inutilizada, el relay de transformador que no cierra los contactos, capacitores sin capacidad, diodos abiertos o en corto, fusibleras en mal estado, contactos muy oxidados, transformador de la placa dañado, regulador, y un largo etc, como también magnetrón cambiado y que tenia los pines invertidos y no lo advirtieron, relevo térmico dañado, transformador con primario abierto o en corto....
Los que tienen inverter como los Panasonic y muchos otros, es arreglar la fuente si esta dañada como cualquier otra.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2018)

Así es, yo también he reparado fallas de todo tipo en los hornos de microondas.
Lo que nunca he visto que se dañe, es el transformador de alto voltaje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola.
Resulta que desde hace unos días el microondas está perdiendo la capacidad de calentar la comida. No es un falla catastrofica por que "algo" calienta, pero cada vez un poco menos. El timing está OK e igual que antes hasta donde puede apreciarse. No hay chispas ni ruidos raros. Lo unico que "la patrona" comentó es que veía "mucho vapor" saliendo de la cavidad del horno...y yo también la he visto, pero no es taaaaanto y solo creo que es un efecto del frío del ambiente....por que no tiene olor a quemado ni nada raro.

Mañana lo voy a desarmar pero me suena mas a falla del capacitor que del magnetrón.
Ustedes que opinan para enfocar el análisis???!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2020)

Hola Dr., Puede ser el condensador desvalorizado.
Chequear los conectores del magnetrón y/o transformador.
Caso contrario, el magnetrón perdió rendimiento.
Suelen partirse los imanes.
Añado: los contactos que accionan la carga pueden estar resistivos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola.
> Resulta que desde hace unos días el microondas está perdiendo la capacidad de calentar la comida. No es un falla catastrofica por que "algo" calienta, pero cada vez un poco menos. El timing está OK e igual que antes hasta donde puede apreciarse. No hay chispas ni ruidos raros. Lo unico que "la patrona" comentó es que veía "mucho vapor" saliendo de la cavidad del horno...y yo también la he visto, pero no es taaaaanto y solo creo que es un efecto del frío del ambiente....por que no tiene olor a quemado ni nada raro.
> 
> Mañana lo voy a desarmar pero me suena mas a falla del capacitor que del magnetrón.
> Ustedes que opinan para enfocar el análisis???!



Que modelo es? Por los síntomas todo indica que es por falta de mantenimiento al forzador del microondas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2020)

Mucho cuidado al probarlo sin tapa.
A menos de 30cm del entorno hay radiación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Que modelo es? Por los síntomas todo indica que es por falta de mantenimiento al forzador del microondas.


Mañana te paso el modelo, pero es un Philco argenchino de 23lts con grill y no se que mas. Tiene como 6 años de uso.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mucho cuidado al probarlo sin tapa.
> A menos de 30cm del entorno hay radiación.


Gracias Gudino      
No sabía la distancia "segura".

Ahí le estamos poniendo un desengrasante para quitar la mica que vá delante del magnetron, pero no está taaaaan sucio..

Edito:
No hizo falta quitar la mica: se vé igual que antes y no salió casi nada de grasa, pero el microondas ahora calienta como antes!!!!!   💃🕺👯‍♂️👯‍♂️👯‍♂️👯‍♀️👯‍♀️👯‍♀️👯‍♀️

No entiendo nada y voy a esperar unos días para comentar otra vez por que me parece muuuuuy raro este comportamiento y quizás es poco predecible.
Por las dudas, guardo sus consejos.

Muchas gracias caballeros!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

Como dato, si el capacitor se abrió (no existe) , el microondas trabaja perfecto pero no calienta nada , no da olor , no hace ruido , no quema fusible. Pudo haber sido un falso contacto.

Ya van dos microondas de amigos "que no calentaban" , les quité la tapa , puse taza con agua y . . .  calentaban 

Hace un mes dejó de andar el mío , Panavox que ya tiene 30 años , se le había jorobado el capacitor , se lo cambié y se puso en corto el díodo doble de alta tensión protector , se lo saqué y ahí está andando con un díodo solo 

Por lo que pude averiguar esos díodos van en paralelo con el capacitor a modo de protección (hay nuy poca información sobre ellos , dejo el datasheet) , ya que si queda cargado y volvemos a encender se arma lío , obvio que aquellos capacitores no llevaban la resistencia interna de descarga . . .  que creo es de 100k o 1M . . . ahora el capacitor que puse si lleva esa resistencia , así que quedó cómo los actuales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Como dato, si el capacitor se abrió (no existe) , el microondas trabaja perfecto pero no calienta nada , no da olor , no hace ruido , no quema fusible. *Pudo haber sido un falso contacto*.


Yo me imaginaba que el lío venía por el capacitor por que cada vez calentaba un poco menos...
Pero leí por acá que a uno le recomendaban "limpiar la mica" y cuando la patrona me dijo que se veía re-sucia le pedí que la limpiara....pero parece que era un efecto visual porque casi no salió casi nada y quedó igual que antes: pero ahora anda...y yo ni siquiera lo abrí. Dejo foto de la mica:

Las manchas estaban...y siguen estando. No salieron con Mr. Musculo antigrasa....por que no son de grasa.

Veré cuanto dura esto...


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 8, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo me imaginaba que el lío venía por el capacitor por que cada vez calentaba un poco menos...
> Pero leí por acá que a uno le recomendaban "limpiar la mica" y cuando la patrona me dijo que se veía re-sucia le pedí que la limpiara....pero parece que era un efecto visual porque casi no salió casi nada y quedó igual que antes: pero ahora anda...y yo ni siquiera lo abrí. Dejo foto de la mica:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194651
> Las manchas estaban...y siguen estando. No salieron con Mr. Musculo antigrasa....por que no son de grasa.
> ...



Ya es hora que vayas consiguiendo esa Mica @Dr. Zoidberg , muchas veces los aparatos te avisan y no estaría de mas checar el Forzador que este extrayendo bien el Vapor y ventilando correctamente el magnetrón.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

Las micas se venden !

Lo que te dice J J es que si el forzador no funciona , los protectores térmicos apagan- desconectan . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2020)

Lo lógico sería tomar el consumo en condiciones normales.
Y contrastar cuándo no.
El forzador no influye en el funcionamiento del magnetrón.
O al menos en el 1er minuto.
Habría que chequear los micro interruptores que hay en la puerta.(puede haber dos o tres) A simple vista es notorio cuándo están deteriorados (están deformados con los pines oscuros en la zona que se han recalentado.)


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las micas se venden !
> 
> Lo que te dice J J es que si el forzador no funciona , los protectores térmicos apagan- desconectan . . .


Me parece que los bimetales están en serie con la alimentación. Cuándo se abren apagan el equipo. No sé si es ley en todos los equipos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2020)

Okok....hoy lo desarmo...

Acabo de hacer un par de verificaciones:
1-El vapor dentro del horno solo está presente luego de que el microondas finaliza el ciclo y sale directamente de la taza que puse a hervir, cuando el extractor ya está detenido.
2-Mientras funciona el horno se siente una corriente de aire "fresco" saliendo de las rejillas de ventilación, que se entibia cuando comienza la ebullición del agua y sale el vapor, ergo, parece estar ventilando bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

Le quitás la tapa , le ponés taza con agua 1 minuto y verificás el ventilador . . .  de lejos !

No hagas andar el microondas sin carga.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Habría que chequear los micro interruptores que hay en la puerta.(puede haber dos o tres) A simple vista es notorio cuándo están deteriorados (están deformados con los pines oscuros en la zona que se han recalentado.)


 
En algunos modelos hasta dan indicación de error , en otros simplemente están en serie con el primario del transformador principal.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Habría que chequear los micro interruptores que hay en la puerta.(puede haber dos o tres) A simple vista es notorio cuándo están deteriorados (están deformados con los pines oscuros en la zona que se han recalentado.)


 
Si algún interruptor está mal mayormente no enciende nada de nada , ni siquiera el display . . .  al menos las veces que me ha tocado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2020)

Hoy le cambié la mica al microondas (vale casi nada):

Tuve que hacer un poco de artesanía con cuter y tijera, pero ahí ven...quedo pichichí.
El MO calienta bien, igual que antes, y la "cabecita" del magnetron se veía perfectamente limpia.
Voy a tratar de desarmarlo para "observar" el estado del ventilador (me parece que anda perfecto) y chusmear el estado del capacitor.

Gracias por todo el apoyo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> chusmear el estado del capacitor.



Siempre se ven muy bonitos , salvo si un terminal chisporroteó a masa y quema la baquelita.

Sin sacarlo , desconectale los cables , DESCARGALO dos o tres o cuatro veces . . .  y medilo , debe andar en 1 uF mas o menos.

Valores comerciales entre 0,85 a 1,10 en saltos de a 0,05


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin sacarlo , desconectale los cables , DESCARGALO dos o tres o cuatro veces . . . y medilo , debe andar en 1 uF mas o menos.


Tengo resistencias bobinadas de 56K y de 27K....mas vale que le vaya con esas que son las mas grandes con terminales mas apartados entre sí..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Éstas micas se usaban años "A" , para las puertas curvas con visores de las estufas salamandra  🤩 






						Repuestos y Accesorios Micas para Microondas | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Repuestos y Accesorios Micas para Microondas ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2020)

Comparativamente me salió mas caro: $152 el recorte de 22x10.5cm ...pero bué...no había mucho para elegir y compré para dos, por si se me hacía percha al colocarla (a la mica!!!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2020)

Si , yo puse el mas barato , extraño las micas transparentes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2021)

Hola!!! de nuevo con el mismo microondas.
El problema ahora es que, si bien funciona OK, luego de un ratito de funcionar (menos de 5 minutos) se apaga por completo y al cabo de un buen rato (20 minutos o un poco mas) enciende nuevamente el display y el horno revive...hasta que lo pones a funcionar de nuevo, que corta antes de los 5 minutos.
Repito, el funcionamiento (visto de afuera) es perfecto salvo este problema.
Me late que el problema es el protector termico del magnetrón (transformer hdp) pero aún no desarmo nada.
Puede ser que el protector se haya degradado con el tiempo de uso (cerca de 10 años segun la patrona) o será que el magnetrón esté por volar a la mie#$@&@ ???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola Dr. efectivamente! de hecho suele haber varios bimetales desparramados en diferentes partes del habitáculo del horno.
El ventilador gira correctamente? Las aletas.del magnetrón están alineadas con el aire que circula?(en caso de haberlo reemplazado y no es exactamente igual)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> al cabo de un buen rato (20 minutos o un poco mas) enciende nuevamente


Eso denota problemas de temperaturas o del bimetal.
Cuando lo desarmes controla bien las temperaturas, y una vez que corte, desconecta todo y con cuidado medi continuidad en todos los sensores.
En el que me encontré tirado, le puse un transformador muy justo, que si baja la tension (como prender la estufa al mango o el calefon), se apaga al ratito...
Despues consulto, pero de paso, alguna sugerencia para la parte de la señal de 50Hz, ya que si no tiene dicha señal (de "reloj") no enciende. Se me ocurre colocar un optoacoplador y una fuente de 12V switching.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Dr. efectivamente! de hecho suele haber varios bimetales desparramados en diferentes partes del habitáculo del horno.
> El ventilador gira correctamente? Las aletas.del magnetrón están alineadas con el aire que circula?(en caso de haberlo reemplazado y no es exactamente igual)


Si, todo anda perfecto. El magnetron es el original y el ventilador gira bien. Yo creo que debe ser algún bimetal por que se apaga por completo y al rato se enciende el display (recibe alimentación) y vuelve a funcionar si yo lo hago calentar...pero lo anterior es sin intervención humana.


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, todo anda perfecto. El magnetron es el original y el ventilador gira bien. Yo creo que debe ser algún bimetal *por que se apaga por completo* y al rato se enciende el display (recibe alimentación) y vuelve a funcionar si yo lo hago calentar...pero lo anterior es sin intervención humana.



Quiere decir que también se apaga el display?


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Quiere decir que también se apaga el display?


Sip...se apaga TODO el horno. Como si se cortara la luz...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2021)

Apenas se vuelva a apagar mide con un multímetro para ver a cuál bimetal le caen 220V. Y ahí saldrá a la luz ese desgraciau'


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sip...se apaga TODO el horno. Como si se cortara la luz...



Raro, la parte electrónica siempre tiene fuente independiente y las antiguas eran a transformador.



Saludos.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Hoy lo estaba desarmando, saqué la tapa, empecé a chusmear los bimetales para ver donde estaban...y de repente veo algo raro en la tapa que había quitado. Había un pedazo de film de nylon recontra pegado a la chapa por el lado de afuera, pero tan bien adherido que me tuve que acercar y rasparlo con un cutter para levantarle un extremo y poder quitarlo. Este plástico estaba cubriendo el 80% de las rejillas de ventilación de la tapa y no se depegaba con la leve presión del aire que quiere salir por esos huecos.
No sé como llegó allí pero voy a volver a poner la tapa y probar otra vez. Tal vez haya sido eso...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2021)

Recuerda probar el microondas siempre con tapa.
Nunca está demás recalcar que hay emisiones espúreas al NO tener protección!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Recuerda probar el microondas siempre con tapa.
> Nunca está demás recalcar que hay emisiones espúreas al NO tener protección!


Sisisi!! Estaba tentado a probarlo sin la tapa, pero el magnetrón me dá cosa...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisisi!! Estaba tentado a probarlo sin la tapa, pero el magnetrón me dá cosa...


El miedo no es Sonso, y eso es bueno!😂


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 8, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisisi!! Estaba tentado a probarlo sin la tapa, pero el magnetrón me dá cosa...


Le podrían salir más tentáculos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2021)

Parece que el problema era el trozo de film que tapaba la ventilación. No pude replicar el apagado nuevamente luego de quitarlo. Ahora, si yo tapo la ventilación con la mano....al rato se apaga igual que antes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 9, 2021)

Pero estuvo funcionando sin problemas con ese film antes no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 9, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece que el problema era el trozo de film que tapaba la ventilación. No pude replicar el apagado nuevamente luego de quitarlo. Ahora, si yo tapo la ventilación con la mano....al rato se apaga igual que antes.


Hola a todos , sin la debida ventilación ( refrigeración a ayre forzado) la tenperatura del la Valvula magnetrón sube a los cielos rapidamente , asi lo termostato de seguridad corta la alimentación principal ( la de entrada de RED).
!Saluodos desde Brasil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pero estuvo funcionando sin problemas con ese film antes no?


Es que no sé....
Andaba perfectamente...hasta que un día comenzó a apagarse y por eso me puse a repararlo. YO supongo que apoyaron, sobre el horno, algo  que tenía el plástico adherido y cuando lo quitaron el film se quedó pegado....tapando la ventilación.
El film no era del horno, por que esos son mucho mas gruesos y este era muy delgado...como el que viene en rollos para envolver comida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

*Nooooo* , le taparon los "ujeritos a soprópito pra que no aiga bichos 🤦‍♂️"


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Por las dudas, tené en cuenta que algun bimetal esté dilatando antes y ya no corte a la temperatura seteada


----------



## yoyo1 (Ago 15, 2021)

*A* mi me ha tocado solo cambiar diodos de alta tensión dañados


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 8, 2022)

Pues, es curioso que este solo tema encontre varias ''fallas'' que he visto en unos microondas de unos familiares; Pasa que estoy reparando uno que le fallaba el panel (se metieron bichitos y estropearon toda la tinta) y ahora se abrio el fusible principal (solo tiene 1 este modelo de Oster), me toco hacerle una adaptación de un timer electromécanico y he probado el microondas solo con el trasformador, y le he puesto un minuto y lo ha terminado. Procedía a conectar el Diodo, Capacitor y Magnetrón peeeero... olvide como iban los cables y los puse tal cual como creí que iban (seguro los puse mal 😅 ) y cuando he conectado el microondas y le he puesto tiempo, cuando se escucho que se elevo la tensión se apagó de golpe (se abrio el fusible) y bueno, me toco revisar el magnetron otra vez (estaba bien) y saque el Capacitor junto con el Diodo y viene algo ''peculiar'', El Capacitor estaba con líquido derramado sobré el pero en el resto del cuerpo metálico (tal cual comoque se derramo de él mismo ya que tenía un olor peculiar). He probado el Capacitor y todo bien, ninguna de las patitas está a tierra ni tienen continuidad y de incluive al medirlo me da la capacidad que dice ser 0.80uf (en realidad me da 0.843uf)
No se si podrá ser el capacitor, no he probado el diodo aun, pero esto que se derramara líquido me ha parecido extraño


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no sé....
> Andaba perfectamente...hasta que un día comenzó a apagarse y por eso me puse a repararlo. YO supongo que apoyaron, sobre el horno, algo  que tenía el plástico adherido y cuando lo quitaron el film se quedó pegado....tapando la ventilación.
> El film no era del horno, por que esos son mucho mas gruesos y este era muy delgado...como el que viene en rollos para envolver comida.


Por cierto, al microondas de mi mamá le pasa lo mismo, entre 5 y 8 minutos de tenerlo trabajando se apaga, y como a los 10 o 20 minutos se vuelve ha encender, tal cual como si se desconectara, Según yo era por ser un micro grande calentaba mucho mas pero aun así no se ventila lo suficiente, igual y le paso similar como al tuyo Doc.


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 8, 2022)

Al final, probe el diodo, aunque... fue con una fuente de 12V DC y tal cual puse la punta positiva en el Anodo y la negativa en el Catodo, pasa que al encender la fuente que tengo de pruebas se encendio y se apago y el diodo se calento lo suyo, cabe destacar que lo había probado antes poniendo la punta negativa de la fuente en la punta negativa del tester y el positivo de la fuente en el anodo y la punta positiva del tester en el catodo, me daba... 22V y a veces 26V ;-;. Pues, me gustaría saber porque me dobla la tensión el diodo, también medio moviendo el anodo del diodo me llegaba a medir 12V en el catodo, pero vamos; que esta abierto tal cual.


----------

